# Topics > Robotics > Bio-inspired robotics >  Predator/prey scenario, Institute for Neuroinformatics (INI), Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

"Steering a Predator Robot using a Mixed Frame/Event-Driven Convolutional Neural Network"

by Diederik Paul Moeys, Federico Corradi, Emmett Kerr, Philip Vance, Gautham Das, Daniel Neil, Dermot Kerr, Tobi Delbruck
June 30, 2016

Tobi Delbruck

----------


## Airicist

Visualise predator - prey recordings; trial run 8 with filters 1.5m/s; arena view

Published on Jul 9, 2016




> Shows the predator chasing the prey robot.
> Predator is controlled by ROS using CNN to steer. CNN is data-driven by mixture of APS and DVS DAVIS 240 frames.

----------


## Airicist

Visualise predator - prey recordings; trial run 8 with filters 1.5m/s; arena view

Published on Jul 9, 2016

----------

